# 3 more Fish Ohio's, fly rod Master Angler complete



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I finally got to fish a pond I had been wanting to fish for a while, it's loaded with huge bluegills and hybrid sunfish. All I had was my 7wt because I had planned to bass fish a different pond at a friend's place, but the neighbor offered up his pond and my buddy and I couldn't say no. My buddy was using conventional tackle and crawlers and he outfished me 2:1, but I still did OK, got 3 9"+ fish. I would bet he had at least 5 or 6. Even on the 7wt these fish put up a tremendous fight, I'd give anything to go back with my 3wt and listen to my drag sing! 





































That brings my tally for the year to 12 Fish Ohio's: 1 steelhead/rainbow, 1 saugeye, 3 sunfish, and 7 crappies, all on the fly. I still want one more from public water, though, that was my goal. Pond fishing is fun, but I feel like I take a lot more pride in a fish caught from public water.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like a great time was had!


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Monsters... The one looks like it is on steriods.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats on the "Master Angler"......this early in the season to....


Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

MIKE*A said:


> Congrats on the "Master Angler"......this early in the season to....
> 
> 
> Mike


Ha, I'd been sitting on 3 species for over a month! The last two weeks of turkey season, with evening hunting, meant no fishing in that stretch. I'd really like to get a public water FO largemouth, and I think I have a plan to get it done...night fishing one of my favorite lakes with topwater poppers.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

nice Cream ..
look like little tanks ...


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

BLAHHHHH YOU JERK!!!! NOOOOOO!!!  Kidding, of course. Congrats! I should have mine by the end of the weekend, god willing. I'm going up to chase great big smallmouth this weekend and this time I actually have the flies for it, woohoo.

I only know one pond that grows bluegill that big, but it's so off-limits that they have cameras and motion sensors! They're apparently quite posessive of their bluegill haha.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> BLAHHHHH YOU JERK!!!! NOOOOOO!!!  Kidding, of course. Congrats! I should have mine by the end of the weekend, god willing. I'm going up to chase great big smallmouth this weekend and this time I actually have the flies for it, woohoo.
> 
> I only know one pond that grows bluegill that big, but it's so off-limits that they have cameras and motion sensors! They're apparently quite posessive of their bluegill haha.


Let me know how you do on the smallies, Clayton. My buddy I was fishing with last night is moving to Cleveland in a few weeks and we are making plans to kayak fish around some of the bays and break walls on the lake. He said the depth there should be no more than about 12', I am pretty sure I can get my sink-tip and the x-heavy Meat Whistles I tied down that deep. I'm pumped about the thought of a 4lb Erie smallie on the fly!


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

just wondering how old these fish are? and do you know the history behind them Jeff ? i'm pretty sure the guy that owns the pond knows a little bit about what it takes to grow gills like that in Ohio ..

was you smoked up ?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

mullskinner said:


> just wondering how old these fish are? and do you know the history behind them Jeff ? i'm pretty sure the guy that owns the pond knows a little bit about what it takes to grow gills like that in Ohio ..
> 
> was you smoked up ?


He sort of "started over" with that pond a few years ago. He got everything out of it, and started with fathead minnows only for almost a year, if I remember right. Then he added the bluegills, hybrid sunfish, and I was told a few channel cats. I think there is a grass carp or two in it, too. Not sure if there are any bass or not. I think the gills/sunfish are around 3 years old. He also has a fish feeder mounted on the dock that feeds twice a day. He knows what he is doing with just about everything wildlife-related, he's our main source of wisdom and advice for food plots.

And no, I was not smoked up! I don't think fish can wind you.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

TheCream said:


> He sort of "started over" with that pond a few years ago. He got everything out of it, and started with fathead minnows only for almost a year, if I remember right. Then he added the bluegills, hybrid sunfish, and I was told a few channel cats. I think there is a grass carp or two in it, too. Not sure if there are any bass or not. I think the gills/sunfish are around 3 years old. He also has a fish feeder mounted on the dock that feeds twice a day. He knows what he is doing with just about everything wildlife-related, he's our main source of wisdom and advice for food plots.
> 
> And no, I was not smoked up! I don't think fish can wind you.


heee heee i was just wondering about the smoke ...

i started a pond this spring with hybrids and red ears ..and a few grass carp ..it's a old pond that i tried to get out as many stunned gills out as i could ..i been feeding them by hand every other day ..but i need to get a feeder set up ..it has some smaller bass in it ..i did put a couple bigger bass in it .for a week or 2 but i had my buddie take them out ..i'm more focused on gills right now ..
again Jeff very nice fish buddie !


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

My god those are monsters.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

In the order they were caught:

29.5" steelhead



















26.5" saugeye



















Biggest of my crappies, 15.5"



















Biggest of the sunfish, 10.5"


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

for you guys talking about lake run smallies, this weekend is basically going to be a hard weekend for them. certain guides are whoring info on conneaut, grand and rocky. I've been four times this last week and fishing has been hell. tons of poachers and no one doing anything about it, as well as tons of people/canoers/kayakers(dont take this as me not liking them, the damn places are just so crowded). Elk creek in PA is hot right now though, 40+ fish per hole and virtually no one... 'cause there are so few steelhead left in the river.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Let me know how you do on the smallies, Clayton. My buddy I was fishing with last night is moving to Cleveland in a few weeks and we are making plans to kayak fish around some of the bays and break walls on the lake. He said the depth there should be no more than about 12', I am pretty sure I can get my sink-tip and the x-heavy Meat Whistles I tied down that deep. I'm pumped about the thought of a 4lb Erie smallie on the fly!


Hey, you and me both  i caught one last june that went 19.5" and approx 4 lbs, but that was on ultralight spin gear and 6 lb test. A challenge, but nothing like fly!

Fly's this weekend. And let em 'whore info'. I have enough little hide-aways that I'm sure I can find SOMEWHERE that isn't horrible...

or I'll drive to PA and buy a license lol.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!
Those are some huge 'gills!


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

great googly moogly, those are some bruiser gills!!
Bravo, yup, a 3wt would just make my day!
CWG


----------

